# Anyone from Dallas Fort Worth Area?



## FatherLovesU (Jul 23, 2013)

My 30 year old son has had the surgery done to remove his colon { Internal Pouch } and I would like to help him be in touch with others in his area who are already in an active support group or help get one started in DFW area. Please reply, and God Bless us all!


----------

